# Andrew 20,000!!!!!!!!!!



## nicnap (May 23, 2008)

Andrew, aka VirginiaHuguenot is as of 23:28 EST at 19,127 posts...we should begin a countdown to 20,000, since it will be only a matter of a few days and he'll be the "Grand Pooh-Bah" of the PuritanBoard.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 23, 2008)

"...a few days..." ? Andrew can do that tomorrow!


----------



## etexas (May 23, 2008)

Lets take a collection and give him a dollar for EVERY post! He could buy something cool!


----------



## nicnap (May 23, 2008)

True. Since this thread was started, he has posted 2 more times, and is probably even posting as I type.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 23, 2008)




----------



## nicnap (May 23, 2008)

I hear he can post something incredibly useful or amazingly obscure blind-folded and with both hands tied behind his back.


----------



## nicnap (May 23, 2008)

Btw, did anyone notice the times on posts 4 & 5 of this thread? What did I tell you?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 23, 2008)

joshua said:


> Guys, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but y'all need better eyesight. He's about 19,800 and some odd posts away from 20,000.



Post Stealer!!


----------



## nicnap (May 23, 2008)

pffffffffftttttahahahahaha......aaaaaah, to have the power of an administrator.  What can we say Josh...we know truely now that absolute power corrupts absolutely.


----------



## nicnap (May 23, 2008)

joshua said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > joshua said:
> ...



 You are only proving my point.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Grymir (May 24, 2008)

Ah yes, the posts are back to normal.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Blue Tick (May 24, 2008)

*Europe - The Final Countdown*

Music for the 20,000th post!


[video=youtube;7_IKcMl_a9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_IKcMl_a9A[/video]


----------



## nicnap (May 24, 2008)

10:10 Est 19140


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 24, 2008)

nicnap said:


> I hear he can post something incredibly useful or amazingly obscure blind-folded and with both hands tied behind his back.



Trivia queftions: 

Which book was the only known book owned by a slave in colonial America? 

Anf. here: http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/james-nalton-15169/

Who is the most famous fictional psalm singer in classic English literature? 

Anf. here: http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/psalm-singer-literature-15028/

Can anyone name the title of the book and the author that first quoted from the Geneva Bible? 

Anf. here: http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/geneva-bible-trivia-question-31450/

Where and when were the first known Protestant baptisms and the first Christian weddings in North America? 

Anf. here: http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/first-protestant-baptism-america-8191/

What did Matthew Poole eat for breakfast and lunch while working on the Latin _Synopsis_?

Anf. here: http://www.puritanboard.com/f25/puritan-reformer-diets-9962/

How did Hugo Grotius escape prison after his conviction for adhering to Arminianism? 

Anf. here: http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/hugo-grotius-arminian-28370/


----------



## nicnap (May 24, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> > I hear he can post something incredibly useful or amazingly obscure blind-folded and with both hands tied behind his back.
> ...



 I knew it....


----------



## nicnap (May 24, 2008)

15:07 EST 19,146...the man is on his march for glory, for Grand Poo-Bahness....


----------



## nicnap (May 24, 2008)

22:55 Est 19,153...


----------



## nicnap (May 25, 2008)

05/25/2008 22:57 Est: 19,157


----------



## nicnap (May 26, 2008)

05/26/2008 21:21 EST 19,173...only 827 to go...


----------



## nicnap (May 30, 2008)

05/30/2008 24:00 Est 19,265


----------



## Blue Tick (May 30, 2008)

> 05/30/2008 24:00 Est 19,265




T-Minius 735 Posts to Lift Off!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0F_jkyVezA8]YouTube - Ariane 5 liftoff.[/ame]


----------



## etexas (May 30, 2008)

I still think we should all pitch in and get him something. I KNOW! A COLLECTION OF ALL HIS THREADS AND POSTS IN BOOK FORM! Leather bound of corse Andrew!


----------



## nicnap (May 30, 2008)

etexas said:


> I still think we should all pitch in and get him something. I KNOW! A COLLECTION OF ALL HIS THREADS AND POSTS IN BOOK FORM! Leather bound of corse Andrew!



I don't think that we could contain it in one volume; it would be at least 8 volumes.

22:28 EST 19,280...720 to go.


----------



## nicnap (Jun 3, 2008)

06/03/2008 21:33 Est 19,353


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 3, 2008)

nicnap said:


> 06/03/2008 21:33 Est 19,353



I see that this thread is also quite a good way for you nicnap to raise your post count. 
You are now up to 15 in this thread!


----------



## nicnap (Jun 4, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> > 06/03/2008 21:33 Est 19,353
> ...



 Blast! I have been caught...it's just that I have been feeling a bit inadequate. Andrew started a year after me, and well...his post count is sooo much higher!! 

BTW, 22:51 EST 06/04/08 19,369


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 4, 2008)

T-Minus 631 Posts to lift off!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiiE26UdcqY&feature=related]YouTube - F-18 Sound Barrier[/ame]


----------



## nicnap (Jun 19, 2008)

Whew...I was on vacation and thought I might have missed it, but: 22:32 EST 19,791...getting close.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 19, 2008)

nicnap said:


> Whew...I was on vacation and thought I might have missed it, but: 22:32 EST 19,791...getting close.




 back!


----------



## nicnap (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks. I was at Holden Beach and did NOT want to come back.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 19, 2008)

nicnap said:


> Thanks. I was at Holden Beach and did NOT want to come back.



My family loves Holden Beach! Wouldn't it be wonderful to live there?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome back! 



Southern Presbyterian said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I was at Holden Beach and did NOT want to come back.
> ...



 I love that area...Sunset, Oak Island, Calabash (mmmm)...wonderful places.


----------



## nicnap (Jun 20, 2008)

I would love to live there...ate a great meal at Calabash this week too!! BTW, 22:13 EST, 19,844. 156 to go!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice! 

One of my favorite places and one of my favorite songs:

[video=youtube;SOIWW033kSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOIWW033kSA[/video]


----------



## nicnap (Jun 20, 2008)

Love that song too.


----------



## nicnap (Jun 20, 2008)

By the way, I think that the dock there is the dock at Calabash next to the Dockside Restaurant.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 21, 2008)

T-Minus 150 posts to- 

Lift Off!


[video=youtube;k-Um5EiaAxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-Um5EiaAxo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## nicnap (Jun 23, 2008)

22:00 EST 19,932 ...getting close...somebody get the fireworks smilies ready; there's only 68 to go.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Jun 23, 2008)

This thread seem eerily similar to the subtitles at the beginning of Monty Python and the Holy Grail.

Hey, what happens if VirginiaHugenot gets sacked?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2008)

Run away!


----------



## nicnap (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2008)

nicnap said:


> 22:00 EST 19,932 ...getting close...somebody get the fireworks smilies ready; there's only 68 to go.



I've caused enough fireworks on the PB, I think champagne is in order; oh, that might cause fireworks too. Ya can't win for losin'!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2008)

Sometime this week, dv, when I am close to that number, someone is going to quote from Monty Python again:



> Then, shalt thou count to three. No more. No less. Three shalt be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2008)

Today marks 4 years for me as a member of the PB.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 23, 2008)

We should bet on which day Andrew hits 20,000. But how should we keep out conflicts of interests in place? The honor system. He has to tell us all if anyone tries to coerce him on finishing on any particular date. Then, we calculate his average post rate. Let's say it's 14 posts a day. If he goes far above and beyond that at any time between now and the time he finishes, and he claims to not have been bribed, the admins confiscate 10% of his posts everyday until he tells us who did it. Every week he doesn't tell us, it goes up 10%, until they are - yep, you got it - all gone. BUT, if his post rate never changes, we must be suspicious as to who bet on or around the date he hit 20,000. It's that person who's the culprit. And you may ask, "What if it's me? What if I'm the one who buys him off?" Pretend I'm Darth Vader. *"Apology accepted, Captain Needa."*


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 23, 2008)

I think I can catch up....


----------



## nicnap (Jun 25, 2008)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> I think I can catch up....



Hope you do. I would like to catch it, but at the rate that I am going I'll be 217 years old before I do.


----------



## nicnap (Jun 25, 2008)

Btw...20:33 EST 19,975.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 26, 2008)

Dan: So the bet's are in. While Andrew is favored to hit the milestone as soon as tomorrow, there are some who wagered that it wouldn't happen until well into the weekend.

-Right, Dan. He's averaging 13.64, so we can expect it all to be over soon. Unless Andrew is planning a trip in the next day or so, which could temporarily decrease his quantity of daily posts, those who are waiting on Saturday, Sunday, or even Monday are in for a big disappointment.

Dan: Absolutely. Let's take a look at his posts over the past few days. The bulk of his posts have been replies to posted topics. Here we can see that he is well covered in diversity with respect to the categories of topics. He replied to everything from "Hi from Mississippi" to "Question on French" to "Isolated tribe spotted in Brazil".

-He really turned the tide on that one.

Dan: Yeah, he did. It was an engaging thread, but I think, if it had not been for him, there wouldn't have been that much more significant commentary to add. In addition to that, we have "Where in the World are PB Members?", "Not Feeling Well", and -

-Now, if it's alright, I'd like to stop you right there. In a few moments, we're going to take a closer look at his contributions to the Prayer Forum as well as his posts regarding church history & theology.

Dan: Right, yes, we are. He also has replied in "a 'they're playing our song' thread", and has posts as recent as yesterday in "The Muppet Show!", "Supreme Court Strikes Down Gun Ban", and "Three Words: Electric Light Orchestra!".

-He started the ELO thread, didn't he?

Dan: Uh, no, he didn't. I believe Ken Klein did.

-Oh, right. Yes, yes, he did.

Dan: But, it's worth pointing out that Andrew has the most posts on that thread, leading with eight.

-And his YouTube posts were not done consecutively, either. Some of his videos date back to April.

Dan: You know, I just saw here his post with a link to another thread on the board. It's to another thread about ELO - this one, it says here, he did start.

-And it looks like he first posted the link to that thread before putting up the videos.

Dan: Right, he's always been a fast one in getting links to other threads on the board, outside sources, and other sites posted in record time.

-Which actually brings me to the next part of our discussion - his posts in the general area of church history & theology. It's in this area that he took on the name "Puritan Librarian", isn't it?

Dan: Yes, it is. He is almost always the first one to post links or quotes in response to questions asked in various threads.

-And he's not noted for being the first, but also the fastest. Let's take a look here. In just the past few days, we have one hour here, two minutes here, an afternoon, and he replied here and was back for more later. 

Dan: Yeah, that last one was tricky. When I first saw that thread, I knew that Andrew would jump on the question, but in two minutes? And then back with quotes by dinner time?

-Well, that's exactly why we're here, and why Andrew is pushing 20,000.

Dan: Absolutely.

-But, I wanted to take a closer look at this one. He obviously has posting down to a fine art. I mean, take a look at the "Best Systematic Theology" thread.

Dan: I was just about to bring that up.

-Look at this. Twenty-three minutes after the thread starts, Andrew posted his first reply. What's different about this one in particular is that he wasn't necessarily replying to Daniel Ritchie's question in regards to systematic theology.

Dan: No, he wasn't.

-Twenty-one minutes after Daniel Ritchie started the thread, Carlos Eduardo de Oliveira replied with "I agree with Poimen. Brakel is theologically precise and warmth. I think Turretin comes second, Calvin in third, John Brown of Haddington in fourth and Berkhof in fifth." Two minutes later, Andrew quoted that post and - what?

Dan: Oh, nothing.

-Well, it was just what he said. He only used two words.

Dan: Oh, I know.

-"I agree."

Dan: Wow.

-That's what I'm saying - he has it down to a fine art.

Dan: Twenty-three minutes, five writers, he's responding to someone else's post, and all he says is "I agree".

-That's almost poetry.

Dan: Almost.

-And after that, he stayed relatively silent on the thread. Unt-

Dan: Well, until he posted the next one-

-Right, right. He did what he usually does, and what he's good at. He reviewed, and really sustained what he previously posted, and then added to it with recommended reading, comments on the value of some of the authors' work, and links to similar threads on the board.

Dan: I just saw here that he has a new thread. "PRC Book of Church Order".

-Hmmm.

Dan: Links for newly published PRC books from The Matthew Poole Project.

-Ah, yes.

Dan: He's the editor of the newly translated books of Matthew Poole.

-Right. Some of those are making their way for the first time out from Latin into English.

Dan: And he's right there through all of it.

-Yep.

Dan: He gets a lot of posts out of it as well.

-Oh, absolutely. It's hard to talk about his ascension in the quantity of posts in recent months without bringing up Matthew Poole Project-related threads.

Dan: I was thinking about it. I wonder if he would still make 20,000 this weekend if he didn't post anything except for threads about history & theology, and on the Prayer Forum.

-Hmm.

Dan: If he didn't do anything but those.

-I don't know.

Dan: If he only posted on those, he could make it, but how far do you think he would be from hitting the mark this weekend?

-I don't know really how much longer it would take him. I mean, he's on so many of the prayer request threads.

Dan: I know. That's what makes predicting something like that so difficult.

-I suppose that if he- well, I have here that he has three, four....seven....that's ten...fifteen-

Dan: Nineteen.

-Twenty-one. He's had twenty-one posts in the last three days just on those topics.

Dan: So, he really would make it if he stopped posting on Entertainment & Humor, Music, all of that.

-Right. He would.

Dan: Wow.

-He keeps himself really didicated in the areas that matter.

Dan: Yeah, but he also covers his bases at the same time. He doesn't-

-It would be hard t-

Dan: Well, the - yeah.

-It would be hard to make the case that he just stays in one area and only posts on that topic, whatever it may be.

Dan: I agree.

-He's everywhere. But as we just observed, he could cease to post for a few days and only stick to those two areas, and still make 20,000 by this weekend.

Dan: By tomorrow, really. He's at 19,981 right now, at 12:15 on Thursday.

-Wow, and it's still early. He still has time today.

Dan: Yes, it's going to be very interesting to see how this all ends, and who predicted the correct day he reaches the 20,000 post milestone.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 26, 2008)

"Almost poetry"...I like the sound of that. 

Frankie from _Dead Again_:



> Well I, for one, am v-v-very interested to see w-w-what's going to happen next.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 26, 2008)

nicnap 
Puritanboard Freshman 



> only a matter of a few days and he'll be the "Grand Pooh-Bah" of the PuritanBoard.



We need to resolve the following issues re "Grand Pooh-Bah":

1) are they ordained?
2) may they be commissioned but not ordained?
3) may virtuous assistants be appointed to assist them?
4) must they be elected?
5) Do we have biblical warrant to deny anyone the office of Grand Pooh-bah?

and, of course...

6) how many Grand Pooh-bahs will it take to constitute a quorum?


----------



## Grymir (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't know the answers Scott1, Lets ask the Grand Nagus!


----------



## danmpem (Jun 26, 2008)

Grymir said:


> I don't know the answers Scott1, Lets ask the Grand Nagus!



Who here has enough gold-pressed latinum?


----------



## nicnap (Jun 27, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> nicnap
> Puritanboard Freshman
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nicnap (Jun 27, 2008)

BTW...I called 06/27/2008. 24:06 EST 19,995.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 27, 2008)

Grymir said:


> I don't know the answers Scott1, Lets ask the Grand Nagus!



He'd probable just quote the "Unwritten Rule of Acquisition" - "When no appropriate rule applies, make one up".


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 27, 2008)

T-Minus 5 Posts to till lift off!


Just in case I miss the 20,000th post....


Here's to ya! Congrats!


[video=youtube;Aip619LJMDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aip619LJMDo[/video]


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 27, 2008)

*He's Done IT!!!!!!!*

He's done it!!!!!!!!! Incredible! Stupendous! Johnny, tell him what he's won!!!

It happened at 10:44 CST.


----------



## bond-servant (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow! Way to go Andrew!!! Love your posts by the way. You are very much appreciated by those of us on the PB


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, I agree. In the month that I've been here, Andrew your posts and dedication to this board have been a total blessing to me.

Thank you!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jun 27, 2008)

And don't forget: Congratulations to Pilgrim72!


----------



## a mere housewife (Jun 27, 2008)

Some random trivia for Andrew about 20,000.


A kilogram of Uranium is equivalent to *20000* tons of TNT

Humans can hear sounds with frequencies between 20 and *20000* Hz

Picasso created more than *20000* works of art during his lifetime

You need about 500 full-sized trees to absorb the carbon dioxide produced by a typical car driven *20,000* km/year

The number of students appearing for the science stream [in India] has increased by more than *20,000* from the 58,314 compared to last year [2007].

The Beast from *20000* Fathoms is a 1953 science fiction film directed by Eugène Lourié and stars Paul Christian & Paula Raymond.

In 1715, John Harrison collected a reward of *20,000 *pounds for developing a clock that could determine longitude to within half a degree (sixty miles). 

The title [of 20,000 Leagues under the sea] refers to the distance travelled under the sea, not to the depth, as *20,000* leagues is 20 times the radius of the earth. The greatest depth mentioned in the book is 4 leagues. 


Congratulations Andrew! You are highly respected here too.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Andrew!



I respect anyone who can post as many posts in a month as it took me 2 years to accumulate!

PS. I find it nearly incredible that as of the time I post this, your count is 20,000 "right on the nose."


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations Andrew!


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jun 27, 2008)

Two things. For the most famous psalm singer from fiction, how about David Gamut from _Last of the Mohicans_?

Also, I don't want to burst anyone's bubble but I simply must tell what I know and let the chips fall where they may. 
I have had the privilege of visiting Andrew's home and seeing his vast book collection (he should have his own librarian to manage it), when I saw something that shocked me. I gasped. My eyes nearly bulged out of my sockets. In addition, to his many books, on theology, Presbyterian history and especially the Westminster Confession, I saw books written by Tom Clancy and John Grisham. 

As we all know Clancy and Grisham are nothing but HYMN-SINGING ARMINIANS! 

I rest my case.


----------



## Wannabee (Jun 27, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> Congratulations, Andrew!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because the board is only equipped to handle 20k posts per person. At 20,001 all posts disappear into cyberspace. It's the whole P20K thing. Don't do it Andrew!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 27, 2008)

Wannabee said:


> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations, Andrew!
> ...


----------



## danmpem (Jun 27, 2008)

I think some celebration music is in order!

[video=youtube;RdzkUe6k1Qc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdzkUe6k1Qc[/video]

A link to his 20,000th post.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 27, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Congratulations Andrew!



Yeah, what he said. Oooooooooooooo!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 27, 2008)

The LIBRARIAN has done it. 

Congrats brother.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 27, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations Andrew!
> ...


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats my brother. Thanks for all your helpful posts over the years.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 27, 2008)

20,000 Very Edifying Posts!


----------



## nicnap (Jun 28, 2008)

Congrats Brother.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 28, 2008)

Many thanks to everyone for your kind words. I'll buy a round of drinks for everyone in the Puritan Pub after 5 pm today (ice tea or soda for those who prefer something cold and non-alcoholic). 

Diane -- Shh! Don't tell folks about how I used recycle Clancy/Grisham book covers to protect my older more valuable Puritan works. 

I've learned a few things over the years here. Humility is so important when interacting with others. I've really improved in that area; in fact, I've become SOOO humble that...wait, wait,...back to square one, I think. 

Actually, the proverb of Solomon is true, "In the multitude of words there wanteth not sin: but he that refraineth his lips is wise (Prov. 10.19)." With 20K posts I am sure I have proved this to be true. 

Iain Murray recounts the story of John Murray:



> At dinner one night, a student who was himself to be a professor of Old Testament, once asked [John Murray] why he had not written more, earlier in his career. For several minutes Murray continued with his meal and then said quite abruptly, 'Because I did not want to have to withdraw what I wrote!'
> 
> _The Life of John Murray_ by Iain H. Murray, p. 100



I have had a few retractions, a few blunders, a few toes that I have stepped on, as well as lots of superfluous smileys (pilgrims, books, ditto, amen, lol, et al.), more than a few copy and pastes, links, video clips and obscure church history posts. 

If this is a milestone, it is one that represents a journey where I've been sharpened like iron because no man is an island. The PB community has been a blessing to me, and I am grateful for my time here, having learned many things about myself and others, and realizing that the more you learn, the more you learn that you have more to learn.

Please don't forget about the 2008 Puritan Reading Challenge, the PB search feature, church history anniversaries, and above all how important it is to study the peace of the church, speak the truth in love and promote harmony. 

If you don't see me around for a while, don't worry, everything is ok. I am just watching the wheels. I was trying to think of something wise and profound to say here. One would think that it would come easy after reaching the mountaintop, so to speak. I spent a lot of time perusing the archives for old threads, old posts, reviewing some good books to arrive at one central thought that I wanted to share with my brethren right now for the edification of us all. It is encapsulated in a quote by J.C. Ryle, from his sermon "Looking Unto Jesus": 



> The secret of a vigorous, powerful, everyday Christianity is to be ever "Looking unto Jesus."...
> 
> But, after all, the grand question which rises out of the text is this: What is it that we are to look at in Jesus? If we are to live habitually fixing the eyes of our mind on Christ, what are the special points to which we are to have regard? If "looking unto Jesus" is the real secret of a healthy, vigorous Christianity, what does the phrase mean?
> 
> ...



Thank you my friends. I have learned much, been greatly encouraged, and rejoice in the work of the Lord in this place and in your hearts. Blessings to all!

And now, in the words, of Forrest Gump: "That's all I have to say about that."


----------



## danmpem (Jun 28, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> > At dinner one night, a student who was himself to be a professor of Old Testament, once asked [John Murray] why he had not written more, earlier in his career. For several minutes Murray continued with his meal and then said quite abruptly, 'Because I did not want to have to withdraw what I wrote!'
> >
> > _The Life of John Murray_ by Iain H. Murray, p. 100


----------



## etexas (Jun 28, 2008)

You are not going to do a Seinfeld and quit while you are on top are you? Congrats! Impressive.


----------

